# Pope: "Veiled warning about Donald Trump": 'Populism is evil'



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Any of you doubt that this false prophet is a tool of the global elite and UN?
How long before he declares that you will go to hell for supporting Trump, freedom, choice and safety?



> The pope told Die Zeit on Thursday "populism is evil and ends badly as the past century showed."
> 
> He also said he rejects any kind of cult around the papacy and that he's a normal believer just like everyone else.
> 
> Francis said that, "I don't see myself as anything special... I'm a sinner, I'm fallible."


Pope Francis issues veiled warning about Donald Trump: 'Populism is evil' | The Independent


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Maybe that POS should stop all his buddies molesting young boys and get his own house in order. Guess he has a good reason to allow it to continue. He can explain that to the good lord on judgement day and try to talk his way out of hell. Otherwise the moron should shut the "F" up. IMHO..


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Maybe that POS should stop all his buddies molesting young boys and get his own house in order. Guess he has a good reason to allow it to continue. He can explain that to the good lord on judgement day and try to talk his way out of hell. Otherwise the moron should shut the "F" up. IMHO..


I was raised Catholic and agree with you whole heartedly.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maybe the criticism stems from.....


> The mainstream media (MSM) has kept silent as President Donald Trump in his first two months of office has overseen the arrests of more than 1,500 pedophiles, almost four times more than the 400 pedophiles arrested under President Obama in all of 2014&#8230;.


Blog: Trump upsets another special interest group: Pedophiles


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the Pope is worried because of Prez Trump's stance on abortion - that's tooooo appealing to tooo many Catholics - a threat to HIM .... also being a non-Catholic and going after the hispanics is a direct war against the church - the hispanics are their last only hope to hang onto the US cities ... and then there's the deranged idea that the Muslims are only interested in having box socials with the Christians ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Rumor has it that the Vatican Bank broke the one trillion dollar mark in assets. Where's this "poverty vow" now?


----------



## Rob Roy (Nov 6, 2013)

Catholicism got Christianity through the dark ages. It has served it's purpose.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

The vatican is about as shady as a closet on an overcast day. I think I'll leave catholics out of this but that establishment has some serious issues


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

The pope should confine his utterings to things of a spiritual nature. Outside of the church, he's proven himself clueless.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

The Pope is under the delusion people care what he has to say, just like most of Hollywood. They all think WAY too highly of themselves. 

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

He needs to stick to diddling altar boys and shut his commie mouth

sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I too was raised Catholic. Our Priests were terrific to us kids. I attend a non denominational Christian church because it feeds me spiritually. I was. Or getting what I needed as a Catholic. The Catholic Church has had some real disgraces in its leadership over the last 2000 years as well as some outstanding leaders. This Pope falls short on protecting his flock be it Islam or pediphiles. Render on to Ceaser what is Ceaser's and unto God what is God's. Nothing wrong with promoting Christian charity but not at your own demise. The Church will survive this Pope and hopefully renew itself with a godly man that has his head screwed on correctly.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

And I say to him his brand of socialism is far worst.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I have to ask, is this the pope that brings rise to the anti- Christ? It seems to me the pieces fit....


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Just another voice from the NWO.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

He only states .... everything I would expect him to say.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I was born into a Catholic family, and I have no problem with the parish priests I met. Some of them were the best men I knew, able teachers and valued mentors.

But as I was to learn when I reached the university and corporate levels in life, I found that the queen bees got the best "royal jelly." With authority does come privilege, and this is where I think the Vatican is broken. Too much cushy living for the upper crust who do very little.

In fact, throughout history, this is where the church has come to odds with governments. I want to be shown worship, not bludgeoned into it. Jesuit or jihadist, makes no difference to me. Just another tyrant that needs to be removed from society.


----------

